# Best Charcoal Smoker under $500.00???



## firemn23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just joined the forum. Lots of great info.

I am looking for a new smoker and was wondering what is the best I can get for under $500.00 and where to get it.

Thanks


----------



## foos (Aug 19, 2010)

WSM 22.5 is my vote, I got mine at a dedicated bbq store, but have seen them at Amazon, Ace Hardware and other places


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF there Fire dude. Now for your smoker I would recommend the Smoke Vault 24" it a gas smoker and it is big enough to hold and large amount of meat and then small enough to fit almost anywhere also. Now you can get it from Bass pro shop, Gander Mtn, and you can even get them from Amazon too. But you will like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you out with almost anything to do with smoking. Then if you are really new you should sign up for the E-course it's free and very informative and will give you the basics on smoking and even a bunch of really good recipes to try too. Now the next thing you need to do is go out there and get someting to smoke and if you have any questions just let us know and we will answer then for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## reichl (Aug 19, 2010)

Weber Smokey Mountain for sure (WSM) !


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 19, 2010)

UDS, bout 100 bucks if you go fancy, you can use the other 400 bucks for meat and beer..mostly beer since your family will probably buy meat along with other groceries anyhow.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 19, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> UDS, bout 100 bucks if you go fancy, you can use the other 400 bucks for meat and beer..mostly beer since your family will probably buy meat along with other groceries anyhow.


Im with lug!! I like your thinking lol


----------



## tom37 (Aug 19, 2010)

three votes for the UDS, they are simply amazing. And welcome to the site.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have the skills and tools UDS is hands down the cheapest.

Me.... I have the WSM 22.5", it is litteraly smoking for dummies easy, and a superbly built and backed product for $400. I honestly don't have a bad thing to say about it other than the fact that it wasn't free.... lol.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 19, 2010)

It doesn't take that much skill to build a UDS, there is tons of info on how to build one w/o a welder. And it is utterly satifying to cook on the smoker you built with your own hands. Also they turn out some really great Que! That is my vote. Iffn' you just wanna buy one, The 22.5 Weber Smokey Mountain is the way to go.


----------



## corn cob (Aug 19, 2010)

Now in the less than $500 price range... the Weber WSM is the lead dog!


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 19, 2010)

I vote for the 22.5" WSM, almost foolproof. Check out aim to find.com, if you look at amazon.com make sure you check the shipping rates.


----------



## firemn23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks for all the advice. What about the Brinkman Smoke King??? Is it any good??


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

Once you use a UDS your hooked.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

firemn23 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. What about the Brinkman Smoke King??? Is it any good??


Not sure to be honest, but I initially spent about $200 on a Char-griller... less than a year later I sold it for $80 and got a 22.5 WSM. I wish I had just got the WSM to start with, sooooo much more bang for the buck.


----------



## flbobecu (Aug 20, 2010)

It's very much worthwhile to hunt down a Bubba Keg. They're on clearance for $299 @ Home Depot. BK will hold heat and smoke better than a WSM, and is *far* more fuel efficient. That's not to knock the WSM, as it's an excellent smoker. But given the two prices, the BK is a no brainer. If the BK was on sale at it's normal price (around $600) it'd be a little tougher decision.


----------



## jdt (Aug 24, 2010)

If your anywhere near Tulsa Oklahoma talk to Bellfab, he will sell you a heavy gauge offset for $500, A quality lifetime pit with 2-3 times the capacity of a WSM or UDS.

http://www.bellfab.com/about.html

this is his 20 x 36, last I knew he was getting $450 out of these


----------



## rickw (Aug 26, 2010)

The best and easiest to use besides a watt burner is the WSM. That is in the under 5 bill range.


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 26, 2010)

I own a MES, UDS, two oil field pipe smokers, and a propane grill.  I think the best pulled pork is out of the MES but the best of just about anything else has been off the UDS hands down.  If I can make one anyone can almost dummy proof to operate after you get the hang of it.  and a fuel miser indeed.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 27, 2010)

wonder what he ended up with?


----------



## walt408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Another vote for the WSM, however I love my 18.5" model. I do not cook for hugh crowds; I have not run out of smoking space yet and it is easy on the charcoal.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 27, 2010)

at least with a uds you will never confuse yours with all the other ones out there !


----------



## ak1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMO if you want to go less than 500 bucks, UDS all the way.


----------

